# Center of the Universe: Great White Throne



## RamistThomist (Oct 9, 2007)

Center of the Universe — The Great White Throne

In a stunning astronomical discovery, the Hubble telescope has taken pictures of the Great White Throne. In a series of telephone interviews, Drs. Robert and David Gentry said the universe has a nearby center that can be identified with the location of the Great White Throne, God's dwelling place in the heavens described in the book of Revelation.
They even go so far as to suggest that this discovery may have apocalyptic implications: Did the Creator long ago plan for this sign in the heavens to be discovered as a signal that the present age is nearing its close and will soon end with the second coming of Christ in power and glory?*

Art historian Tom Chippendale, of the Tate Museum, said the throne was in the French provincial style, while Harvard zoologist Edward O. Wilson identified the animals to either side of the throne as belonging to the genus Capra and Ovis respectively. Unfortunately, the low resolution of the photographs did not permit a more precise taxonomical classification.

William Lane Craig hailed the finding as a splendid addition to the cosmological argument, while William Dembski cited this discovery as a paradigm-case of specified complexity and intelligent design.

Triablogue: Center of the Universe: The Great White Throne


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow. And here I was always thinking my backyard was the center of the universe. Or at least Butte Montana. I need to get out more.


----------



## timmopussycat (Oct 9, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> Center of the Universe — The Great White Throne
> 
> In a stunning astronomical discovery, the Hubble telescope has taken pictures of the Great White Throne. In a series of telephone interviews, Drs. Robert and David Gentry said the universe has a nearby center that can be identified with the location of the Great White Throne, God's dwelling place in the heavens described in the book of Revelation.
> They even go so far as to suggest that this discovery may have apocalyptic implications: Did the Creator long ago plan for this sign in the heavens to be discovered as a signal that the present age is nearing its close and will soon end with the second coming of Christ in power and glory?*
> ...



And I have some bottom land a few miles east of Miami for sale - I couldn't find the AP story that supposedly started this off.


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 9, 2007)

I have a strange feeling that this is a joke, but I can't prove it or disprove it at the moment. Makes for an interesting epistemological discussion...


----------



## Davidius (Oct 9, 2007)

What exactly is this? I'm confused.


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 9, 2007)

Just what it says: scientific reports locate God's throne described in Revelation.


----------



## bradofshaw (Oct 9, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> What exactly is this? I'm confused.



The link at the bottom of the blog explains it (sort of) if you cut and paste it into your browser. 

How do we know the Great White Throne wasn't just created by some technologically superior alien race?


----------



## Davidius (Oct 9, 2007)

bradofshaw said:


> CarolinaCalvinist said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly is this? I'm confused.
> ...



So it's some kind of star that looks like a throne? Or they found a big chair out in space, or what? The description of the video is quite vague.


----------



## CatechumenPatrick (Oct 10, 2007)

Three cheers for empiricism! . . .


----------

